# Discharge after Delivery



## kte01a (Mar 31, 2010)

Can a 99238 be billed for the discharge of a patient after she has delivered?  The provider does not bill global for the OB care.  I cannot find anything listed that states the delivery includes the discharge (where it does state it includes the admission, etc). 

Any help would be appreicated!


----------



## aslonsky (Apr 9, 2010)

depends on what code you billedfor delivery - 

Code 59409 represents the vaginal delivery only and does not include antepartum or postpartum care. If you billed this code then you should be able to bill for the discharge of the patient. If your payer is denying it you may just need to call and advise them that you were only the delivering physician.

Code 59410 covers the vaginal delivery with postpartum care, which includes hospital and office visits following delivery. This covers all hospital charges following delivery including the discharge.


----------

